# Which Ar 15



## mcharvey_87 (Apr 26, 2010)

Im am starting to look for an ar 15 (.223) and would like to ask for some recommendations. I know everyone has there personal preferences, but i am mainly looking for personal experience with the weapons. Bad and good, to help narrow my search down. Right now i like the rock river arms. There are so many to choose from though. i am trying to keep the price below 1500. Thanks guys


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Like you said, its all personal preference. Ive owned several ARs and the one that has honestly surprised me is stag arms.i would definetly give them a look before you decide. I sold my stag to "move up" to a bushmaster and haver been disappointed ever since.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

For value I would recommend a Smith and Wesson M&P15 which can be had at around $850 locally. I've also seen Del-Ton go for about $750.

My personal go to brand is BCM.

I dislike Bushmaster, DPMS, Stag and Rock River is ok. It's mostly just minor differences like tuning gas ports for lower pressure .223 ammo, unshrouded bolt carriers around the firing pin, commercial buffer tubes and Bushmaster still doesn't use an F marked front sight base.

Either way unless your picky like me or require special builds you will be fine.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I own S&W MP.Like Gravity said,hard to beat.One of my MP's is my SLIDE FIRE stock gun,it handles the heat well from 100 round mag dumps,no problems.All you need IMHO.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

To get what you want, build it, not only will you get the best of all worlds it should cost less too.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I would stay away from Olympic arms. If you're just a plinker pretty much any Mil-spec gun will do you fine.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

AR15Performance.com, guy out of Colorado who does quality builds. My 6.8 AR was done by him. I also like the RRA Predator Pursuit 16".


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> For value I would recommend a Smith and Wesson M&P15 which can be had at around $850 locally. I've also seen Del-Ton go for about $750.
> 
> My personal go to brand is BCM.
> 
> ...


+1 on BCM. VERY pleased with my 16" BCM hammer forged mid-length barrel, upper receiver, BCG, and BCM Gunfighter Mod4 Charging Handle. Top notch products; quality in line with Noveske, Daniel Defense, and LMT. 

I'm running my BCM upper parts on a AGP Arms lower receiver with LMT lower parts kit, BCM mil-spec buffer tube and H1 buffer with tactical springs blue buffer spring. Magpul furniture. For $900-1250 and a little shopping and assembly you can build a nice AR15 to fit your needs and not be stuck with crap commercial components. You can also go to gandrtactical.com and order a BCM full upper and then either a LMT or BCM full assembled lower and just pin them together for under $1100-1400 depending on what handguard you want. Still well within your budget. Or order your lower from AGP Arms out of Tempe, AZ. Very nice lowers for the price ($99 stripped, $299 with MOE furniture) and quality is up there with MEGA.

If wanting a gas piston system instead of DI, I would look at just an Alexander Arms conversion ontop of a BCM or just get a POF.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Bravo Company is awesome. I helped my brother build an AR and we used a BCM upper. I was very pleased with it. 
I have built a few using Rock River lowers and RRA LPK's and have had no problems. I actually like the RRA LPK's

S&W supposedly makes a decent AR, I have never shot one.


----------



## RedCedarHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

Big Noveske and LMT fan myself....but I've got them across the board. You'll be happy with most anything you pick up I'm sure. Just keep her clean.


----------



## JGill (Jan 13, 2012)

johnf said:


> I would stay away from Olympic arms. If you're just a plinker pretty much any Mil-spec gun will do you fine.


 I agree, stay away from Olympic arms.


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Rock River are excellent rifles. Well built and most of all, reliable every round.


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

T140 said:


> Rock River are excellent rifles. Well built and most of all, reliable every round.


X 2, good.fit and finish. Customer service is great as well.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Rock River or M&P are good choices for your budget. I bought a M&P a while back and have had no issues with it. I think I paid about 900$ for a base model one. It came with a flat top receiver,small gas block with a little bit of a rail on top of it, no sights and plastic hand guards. I then added a Daniel defense free float rail, changed out the grip, buttstock and added some flip up sights. I think I have about 1500 or so into it minus the optic. If you plan on tricking it out definitely get a base model/bare bones one that way you are not paying extra for parts you will change out. If you know your way around a AR then build one, its fun and rewarding and you can get exactly what you want. Customizations are pretty much endless now a days too. I also like Noveske, especially their barrels. I am going to be eventually putting one on the 6.8 build I am doing. Patriot Ordinance Factory and LaRue Tactical have real nice guns too, especially their AR10's but that would definitely crush your budget.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

$900 for a base M&P?!!!!!!!! They are often $599 around these parts on sale. 

You can build a Delton from M1Sales for around $600 too and have what you want on it.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

johnf said:


> $900 for a base M&P?!!!!!!!! They are often $599 around these parts on sale.
> 
> You can build a Delton from M1Sales for around $600 too and have what you want on it.


Your referring to the M&P15 Sport. It's pretty much the same minus a forward assist, ejection port cover, no chrome lined barrel and a 1 in 8 twist. I would like it myself if it had a chrome lined barrel and was a midlength gas system. I'm big into lightweight and a forward assist is unnecessary in my opinion.

For the same cost one could go with a Palmetto State Armory build for almost the same price and have specifications that are a tier one build.

I've heard dubious things about Model 1 Sales from some reputable members on AR15.com, so I don't trust them.


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Gravity3694 said:


> Your referring to the M&P15 Sport. It's pretty much the same minus a forward assist, ejection port cover, no chrome lined barrel and a 1 in 8 twist. I would like it myself if it had a chrome lined barrel and was a midlength gas system. I'm big into lightweight and a forward assist is unnecessary in my opinion.
> 
> For the same cost one could go with a Palmetto State Armory build for almost the same price and have specifications that are a tier one build.
> 
> I've heard dubious things about Model 1 Sales from some reputable members on AR15.com, so I don't trust them.


Model 1 sales, had a lot of issues with customers credit card info being stolen from their site. 
Palmetto state armory supposedly makes a great AR. Check ar15.com, tons of info on AR's there.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

No, it's not the sport. I was referring to the model that has a forward assist and chrome lined barrel. I just called it bare bones rifle for lack of better terms and because it did not come with any sights and the hand guards were the typical plastic ones. Here is the one I was referring to, sorry for the confusion.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57784_757784_757784_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I whent with a bushmaster and I like it..u can look on youtube they have some good reviews on different brands


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm not as experienced with as many ARs as a lot of folks on here but after shooting several different ones and asking others about theirs I went with a Sig Sauer 516. I have put about 2000 rds or so through it and have yet to have a FTF/FTE. It's also lighter than most other stock ARs from what I've felt.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I'm not as experienced with as many ARs as a lot of folks on here but after shooting several different ones and asking others about theirs I went with a Sig Sauer 516. I have put about 2000 rds or so through it and have yet to have a FTF/FTE. It's also lighter than most other stock ARs from what I've felt.


I almost bought one of those a while back, they seem fun to shoot.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I have never held a Sig 516,is it lighter than a Bushy carbon?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I weighed mine on a scale and it was just over 7lbs (unloaded). I haven't held nor used a Bushmaster carbon so I can't relate the two. I do know that with the shortened gas block on the SIG it reduces the weight toward the muzzle and balances it much better in my hands.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

706Z said:


> I have never held a Sig 516,is it lighter than a Bushy carbon?


7.6lbs is what the Sig 516 weighs in. The Bushmaster Carbon is probably lighter since it's a direct impingement design and a carbon receiver.

I personally have a maximum of 7lbs on my base ARs. I like lightweight.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I just weighed my Sig 516. It was 7.2lbs unloaded.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I just weighed my Sig 516. It was 7.2lbs unloaded.


That weight is pretty good. Maybe they weighed it with an empty mag. On a side note I hate how a lot of manufacturers are horrible when it comes to weighing their products. As an example, Mossberg shotguns in my experience are about half a pound to one pound off of what their catalog lists.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

mcharvey_87 said:


> Im am starting to look for an ar 15 (.223) and would like to ask for some recommendations. I know everyone has there personal preferences, but i am mainly looking for personal experience with the weapons. Bad and good, to help narrow my search down. Right now i like the rock river arms. There are so many to choose from though. i am trying to keep the price below 1500. Thanks guys


I can get you just about two of them for that price. They wont be anything fancy but you can doc them up how you want them.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

FrankwT said:


> To get what you want, build it, not only will you get the best of all worlds it should cost less too.


+ 1


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Gravity3694 said:


> Your referring to the M&P15 Sport. It's pretty much the same minus a forward assist, ejection port cover, no chrome lined barrel and a 1 in 8 twist. I would like it myself if it had a chrome lined barrel and was a midlength gas system. I'm big into lightweight and a forward assist is unnecessary in my opinion.
> 
> For the same cost one could go with a Palmetto State Armory build for almost the same price and have specifications that are a tier one build.
> 
> I've heard dubious things about Model 1 Sales from some reputable members on AR15.com, so I don't trust them.


I have seen them onsale for around the same price, but i thought it came with a chrome lined barel


----------



## post_human13 (Feb 19, 2012)

Whick AR would give you the most bang for your buck. I wanted to personally get one under $1000 but want to get some advice before I shell out my cash. Thanks.


----------



## wyld3man (Oct 4, 2011)

Visit some of the leading manufactures web sites and just browse around. Take into count what you want to use it for, grain bullet you plan on shooting most, if you plan on modifying it in the future and also look into how there customer support is. Most all gun makers are now building AR's and at the 1000$ price range they are all going to be very similar. There are also a lot of AR forums out there that are a good resource for reviews and what companies are good and which ones to avoid. Here is a small list to get you started

http://www.ar15.com/
http://ar15adviser.com/
http://www.m4carbine.net/
Smith and Wesson
Bushmaster
DPMS
Armalite
Rock River Arms
Ruger


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

post_human13 said:


> Whick AR would give you the most bang for your buck. I wanted to personally get one under $1000 but want to get some advice before I shell out my cash. Thanks.


 
For a $1000. you should be able to build one the way you want it. With optics as long as you dont want the $1000 + optics.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

CDNN has some decent deals:

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/cdnn/CDNN2012-1.pdf

Dixie on the forum (Nate at Little Jack's Guns) can receive them for a reasonable transfer fee to PFF members!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Low end I like DPMS, high end I like Larue


----------



## post_human13 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------

